# How does one improve there Taste buds/sense of taste?



## MrDeedz (1/6/17)

So i have a kinda major problem, for as long as I have been vaping I cannot Taste a lot of flavor or all the flavors in a certain/most recipe's compared to the average Vaper on Most juices, Mainly deserts which is my preference . I am researching online as well but perhaps some one else had the problem and found a fix/solution please do share ?? 
It is very frustrating when you buy Juices and they dont work for you and a dent in your pocket for nothing. 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Christos (1/6/17)

MrDeedz said:


> So i have a kinda major problem, for as long as I have been vaping I cannot Taste a lot of flavor or all the flavors in a certain/most recipe's compared to the average Vaper on Most juices, Mainly deserts which is my preference . I am researching online as well but perhaps some one else had the problem and found a fix/solution please do share ??
> It is very frustrating when you buy Juices and they dont work for you and a dent in your pocket for nothing.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Have you tried "resetting" with a strong menthol?

I find a strong menthol makes all my flavours pop after a toot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz (1/6/17)

Yeah i hate menthols but due to this setback I taste them the best LOL. as mentioned this is a permanent thing not what they call vapers tongue etc..

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (1/6/17)

This is not that uncommon - so I dont think you should beat yourself up about it. Most of us have a history of smoking, and that damaged our taste-buds over the years. I would consider going into DIY, and gaining direct control over the amount of concentrate that is added to your liquid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz (1/6/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> This is not that uncommon - so I dont think you should beat yourself up about it. Most of us have a history of smoking, and that damaged our taste-buds over the years. I would consider going into DIY, and gaining direct control over the amount of concentrate that is added to your liquid.


Thanks Boet . feel more calm about this now lol and yeah just started learning to DIY 2 days ago, good to know its the way to go,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (1/6/17)

MrDeedz said:


> So i have a kinda major problem, for as long as I have been vaping I cannot Taste a lot of flavor or all the flavors in a certain/most recipe's compared to the average Vaper on Most juices, Mainly deserts which is my preference . I am researching online as well but perhaps some one else had the problem and found a fix/solution please do share ??
> It is very frustrating when you buy Juices and they dont work for you and a dent in your pocket for nothing.
> 
> Thanks in Advance



Reset with: strong coffee, or mouth wash, or apple cider vinegar in water, or lemon flavored sparkling water. Works for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## MrDeedz (1/6/17)

zadiac said:


> Reset with: strong coffee, or mouth wash, or apple cider vinegar in water, or lemon flavored sparkling water. Works for me.


Is this a daily thing or throughout the day ? i do drink very strong coffee and use mouthwash in mornings


----------



## zadiac (1/6/17)

MrDeedz said:


> Is this a daily thing or throughout the day ? i do drink very strong coffee and use mouthwash in mornings



Whenever you feel you're starting to lose flavor


----------



## MrDeedz (1/6/17)

Ok read a few threads online, Rule 101, Im gonna increase my intake of water!!!! from 750ml to 1litre a day to try and get down 2 Litres + minimum lol. Will keep yourll posted thanks all


----------



## Spydro (2/6/17)

You can "reset" your gustatory awareness for vaping in the same way it is done for food (a palate cleanser between food courses). Some of my DIY joose is "in your face" strong, so with those I use palate cleansers to knock out the old before vaping the new. Menthol was mentioned, but I absolutely hate the taste of menthol. So I make my own palate cleansers for vaping. Ice cold works well as a palate cleanser for me. They can be made with or without adding another flavor from mints or other additives for the cold, and even with another flavor added if desired.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## aktorsyl (2/6/17)

MrDeedz said:


> Ok read a few threads online, Rule 101, Im gonna increase my intake of water!!!! from 750ml to 1litre a day to try and get down 2 Litres + minimum lol. Will keep yourll posted thanks all


Right, that's definitely a thing too. Vaping dehydrates you, and as soon as you're dehydrated, you stop tasting... pretty much everything.


----------



## Huffapuff (2/6/17)

Your taste is determined to a great degree by your sense of smell. Improving your sense of smell is a slow process, but is possible. 

The best way to do this is to get an assortment of different scents and take long, hard sniffs/inhales and really try to absorb the scent. Pay careful attention to what you notice and try to discern the different elements of what you're smelling. This is best done in the morning which is when your sense of smell is fresh and untarnished by environmental odours. 

Do this every day for several weeks and your sense of smell will slowly improve. Then move on to a new batch of scents. 

Also, it helps just to be aware of everything you smell/taste. The more you learn to pick out the better. 

Plus, the damage done by smoking on your taste buds is temporary and goes away quite quickly once you stop smoking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OPium46 (2/6/17)

I've got this issue as well from time to time. 

My remedy is to down a glass or two of water and my taste buds clear up quickly.


----------



## MrDeedz (2/6/17)

thanks people. Alot of info and help here to absorb lol, 40 days stinkies free again lets hope it comes right


----------

